# Getting ready for full timing finally



## cwishert (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi, I know it's been a long time since I have posted or even been on here but I am excited to say that we are close to getting ready for full timing.  I have so many questions and have been doing so much research but I am sure I will learn a lot as we go.  We bought a 5th wheel and truck that fit our needs perfectly.  I am now trying to figure out internet service and what the rules are for residency.  Like what do you use for an address on your drivers license?  I know you have to have a 911 address so a po box won't do.  Lots of other things we will find out as we go.  First we have to get our house sold and then we will be on the road.  Any suggestions from seasoned RVers?


----------



## Janet Leee (Feb 24, 2018)

cwishert said:


> Hi, I know it's been a long time since I have posted or even been on here but I am excited to say that we are close to getting ready for full timing.  I have so many questions and have been doing so much research but I am sure I will learn a lot as we go.  We bought a 5th wheel and truck that fit our needs perfectly.  I am now trying to figure out internet service and what the rules are for residency.  Like what do you use for an address on your drivers license?  I know you have to have a 911 address so a po box won't do.  Lots of other things we will find out as we go.  First we have to get our house sold and then we will be on the road.  Any suggestions from seasoned RVers?


Well, when I was reasearching cable companies. Because I wanted flexibility dish was the right choice. If hooked at home. You just contact tne company and they switch to mobile billing. You then need to locate the satalight. Spell check is not working. Sorry. 
Because I had cut ours off, (mediacom) I have gone online to connecting a disk 110 mile antenna i / outside self adjusting tv ant. @MART tv. 
Most sites to camp Rv. Mostlikly will have internet. I had seen some blogs, that others having connecting problems. Id also maybe use a hotspot. Check with any Rv shows?


----------



## Janet Leee (Feb 24, 2018)

A smart tv.


----------



## cwishert (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I am going to check into the mobile hotspot today. I really don’t care so much about TV but I do want to be able to use my computer and not have to wait for things to load. I guess we will learn as we go. We are getting closer to the day as we have basically got our house sold just waiting on closing.   I’m excited to get out there and start living the RV life.


----------



## tattooturn (Jul 9, 2019)

Get https://AttHotSpot.com/ its 4g LTE Unlimited Hotspot Data for $60 a month. Super-fast 60+ mbps no slowing, no throttling, no caps, no contracts, all you can use with nationwide coverage. Its never failed me and if i need to i can not pay the bill for a month if im in the boons and just pay the next month when i need it. coverage is super good even in dead spots on hwy 41 in NM still get service when the phones don't.


----------

